# Any basketball fans?



## TrueandLoyalfan (May 27, 2014)

Anyone watching the playoffs? And if so what are your thoughts? I'm a heat fan so I've been in good spirits lately ha.


----------



## Pikonic (May 27, 2014)

I don't care for Lebron.
We're more college basketball here in Connecticut.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 7, 2014)

http://web.archive.org/web/20091021075403/http://geocities.com/SunsetStrip/Stage/7975/warriors1.html


----------



## Fishkill (Jun 7, 2014)

TrueandLoyalfan said:


> Anyone watching the playoffs? And if so what are your thoughts? I'm a heat fan so I've been in good spirits lately ha.


Lol


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 7, 2014)

Still waiting for the Hawks to win.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't like LeBron either.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jul 11, 2014)

LOL, LeBron is coming back to Cleveland. He's forgiven for the way he left 4 years ago.


----------



## tobacky_vapor (Jul 11, 2014)

RIP heat nation 2010-2014

Anyways Knicks fan here so there has been a lot of suffering over the past decade -_-


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 17, 2014)

I only care about college basketball.


----------



## LM 697 (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## exball (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Alex Krycek (Oct 28, 2014)

I grew up a pretty big fan f the Spurs, but I'll support the Rockets when I catch them playing and they aren't up against the Spurs. OKC I'll give support to every once in a while too because I like their team.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Oct 30, 2014)

As a Portland native I'm very excited about the future for the Blazers.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Oct 30, 2014)

LeBron is back - let's see if the Cavs will live up to the hype


----------



## Space_Dandy (Dec 6, 2014)

Since my kind apparently can't jump, a requisite skill for playing Basketball, I am not a big follower of it.

I remember that episode of Hey Arnold where he was perfect and throwing free throws because he "trusted the ball" but that never worked for me.


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 23, 2015)

CompyRex said:


>



another stellar season


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 21, 2015)

Watching Western Conference games past 1 am every night won't end well for me.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Apr 21, 2015)

CompyRex said:


> Watching Western Conference games past 1 am every night won't end well for me.


At least my Spurs are doing okay.... don't expect them to be the champs this time around though and I'm thinking OKC is going to win the West. Still up in the air though.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 22, 2015)

My dad went to Duke for grad school, so he was very happy that they won the NCAA tournament.

Meanwhile my alma mater lost in the first round of the NIT.


----------



## LM 697 (May 16, 2015)

CompyRex said:


> Still waiting for the Hawks to win.



take that paul "poo" pierce


----------



## wagglyplacebo (May 16, 2015)

CompyRex said:


> take that paul "poo" pierce


Dude that upset me so much, so close every time to winning at the buzzer.


----------



## LM 697 (May 16, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> Dude that upset me so much, so close every time to winning at the buzzer.



i couldn't help but  when he made yet another almost-game winner. thank god it didnt count though

also RIP grizzlies #FirstTeamAll-Defense


----------



## Holdek (May 17, 2015)

Happy to see the Rockets make it to conference finals again for first time in eight years.


----------



## LM 697 (May 19, 2015)

Lottery time!!


----------



## LM 697 (May 20, 2015)

I don't like to complain about the refs at all...but damn.


----------



## LM 697 (May 24, 2015)

CompyRex said:


> I don't like to complain about the refs at all...but damn.


fuck da nba


----------



## LM 697 (May 27, 2015)

goodbye bro(s)


----------



## Blueberry (Jun 3, 2015)

Warrior Vs Cavs

No matter what...there will be tears


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 5, 2015)

Dean Ween said:


> Warrior Vs Cavs
> 
> No matter what...there will be tears



The lost, forsaken spirit of Jason Richardson will help the Warriors win in 3.


----------



## MACH-IV (Jun 5, 2015)

Dean Ween said:


> Warrior Vs Cavs
> 
> No matter what...there will be tears


I just got back from the game and had a blast. I'm going Sunday too. Are any other Kiwis gonna be there?


----------



## Blueberry (Jun 6, 2015)

Welp, Kyrie a river.

Poor guy went down, and now Cleveland has streams of tears falling down their faces. It's over. Warriors in 4.


----------



## MACH-IV (Jun 7, 2015)

Ideally, the Warriors win tomorrow and then lose the first game in Cleveland. That will give all the Cav fans a chance to properly enjoy the finals, and also ensure that the Warriors win the championship at home.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 8, 2015)

Aww, I bet someone a dollar that the Warriors would sweep.


----------



## Blueberry (Jun 8, 2015)

Well damn warriors in 5


----------



## CatParty (Jun 12, 2015)

http://perezhilton.com/2015-06-12-lebron-james-penis-flash-nba-finals#.VXrpe_lVhBc


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 20, 2015)

CatParty said:


> http://perezhilton.com/2015-06-12-lebron-james-penis-flash-nba-finals#.VXrpe_lVhBc


https://the-cauldron.com/it-s-official-lebron-james-sucks-60d436cb99ce


----------



## LM 697 (Oct 12, 2015)

Now that preseason is underway...early favorites for the Finals? I bet money in Vegas on the Grizzlies, which was either really dumb or really smart.


----------



## MACH-IV (Nov 7, 2015)

Huntin' Slash said:


> Now that preseason is underway...early favorites for the Finals? I bet money in Vegas on the Grizzlies, which was either really dumb or really smart.


I'm sure it's not the worst mistake you've made.


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 7, 2015)

MACH-IV said:


> I'm sure it's not the worst mistake you've made.


 Looks like it with how they've been playing.


----------



## MACH-IV (Nov 7, 2015)

Huntin' Slash said:


> Looks like it with how they've been playing.


yea they're not gonna make the Finals. don't feel bad, I would have bet money on the Kings.

what's a good site to stream or DL the games? i don't get any channels anymore.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 7, 2016)

Went to the Cavs/Grizzlies game. Wore my vintage Raptors Vince Carter jersey and he won the game for the Grizz  #eatshitcleveland



MACH-IV said:


> what's a good site to stream or DL the games? i don't get any channels anymore.


 Four months late but there's one site I use sometimes. I forget the name but I'll link it when I'm on my computer next.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm watching game 5 of the finals right now. As a Bay Area native, I'm beyond proud that the GS Warriors are in the finals again. Here's hoping we can win the championship.

And fuck Lebron.


----------



## Shoegaze (Jun 19, 2016)

Game 7 in a few minutes! Go Cavs! Right guys...?


----------



## Without A Gout (Jun 20, 2016)

This Warriors season will go down in the same breadth as 18-1. What a colossal chokejob by the Warriors.


----------

